# Portable Band Saw Stand



## Monk (May 6, 2018)

My shop is a 1922 1.5 car garage. With the two motorcycles, mill, lathe, compressor, assorted toolboxes, compressor, welder and table...not much floor space for a metal cutting band saw. A while back I saw a photo on Pinterest of of a stand a guy had fabricated for a Delta portable metal cutting band saw. The link took you to knife making forum where I couldn't get the rest of the photos to come up. It looked pretty simple, so  I found a used Delta saw on Craig's List for $170. Offered and got it for $150. Purchased some 3" square tube, a square piece of 12"X .25 plate, and some 1.5" X .25 flat bar. First I welded the upright tube to the 12" base. I removed the front handle from the saw, and found the casting that it bolted up to it to be .125 wider than the 3" upright. I cut two upper mounting brackets from the flat bar and machined a sixteenth slot off the insides to allow for the saw to slide in between. I drilled the through hole in the saw's top handle to accept a 1/4 x 20 stainless carriage bolt to replace the M6 that originally held the handle on.  I am a VERY beginner welder, so I drilled and tapped the mounting brackets to the upright so I could make adjustments if needed. I decided to use the left side of the saw's lower handle screws to mount to the bottom of the upright. Most of the stands I've seen out there just utilize a zip tie to keep the saw's trigger switch compressed.  I welded a tab to the top of the bottom mounting bracket and drilled and tapped it for 5/16" 18 tpi. Then I turned a pin down from 5/16 ths to 1/4 X 20 tpi on one end, threaded the center to 5/16 X 18 tpi. and turned the retaining pin down to about .250 and screwed a twist knob on. This allowed me to insert the trigger pin through the hole and screw it tight, allowing it to hold the compressed trigger in place. I've used it a couple times already and it works great! It takes very little space and converts back to a hand held saw with the removal of four screws.


----------



## RandyM (May 7, 2018)

Well done!


----------



## WesPete66 (May 7, 2018)

I have been wanting to add a band saw to my shop also. Actually had purchased a woodworking band saw intending to convert it but decided against that, partly after seeing this type of setup. Plus I already own a hand held saw..   Nicely done!
Do you use this saw "dry", or do you apply cutting oil to the blade?


----------



## Eddyde (May 7, 2018)

Looks real solid, Nice job!!!


----------



## Dave Smith (May 7, 2018)

WesPete66 said:


> I have been wanting to add a band saw to my shop also. Actually had purchased a woodworking band saw intending to convert it but decided against that, partly after seeing this type of setup. Plus I already own a hand held saw..   Nicely done!
> Do you use this saw "dry", or do you apply cutting oil to the blade?


you would not want to use oil on the blade at all---it would cause your blade to slip on the rubber drive wheels --they cut very nice dry--Dave


----------



## Eddyde (May 7, 2018)

I agree with Dave, oil is not a good idea. I use a wax-stick lubricant on my portable bandsaw, doesn't cause slippage.


----------



## fretsman (May 7, 2018)

really clean stand you have there!! I've just finished mine as well and have to get a few pics up on here. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Monk (May 7, 2018)

Eddyde said:


> I agree with Dave, oil is not a good idea. I use a wax-stick lubricant on my portable bandsaw, doesn't cause slippage.


Actually, I keep some bee's wax close to use as a lubricant. Works great.


----------



## Monk (May 7, 2018)

fretsman said:


> really clean stand you have there!! I've just finished mine as well and have to get a few pics up on here. Thanks for sharing!


Thanks, Fretsman. Look forward to seeing yours, too.


----------



## brino (May 8, 2018)

Great job on the stand!
Thanks for sharing it.
-brino


----------



## Monk (May 8, 2018)

Eddyde said:


> Looks real solid, Nice job!!!


Thanks, Eddy.  Still gotta get after making a table for it.


----------



## jdedmon91 (May 8, 2018)

Great stand. I use a HF portable bandsaw on a SWAG stand. It has became one of the most used tools in my shop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I made a plate that mounts to my work bench that uses thumbscrews to keep it from moving. The video shows the stand attached to the plate. 







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Monk (May 12, 2018)

Finally added a table to the Portable Band Saw Stand. Was interrupted at a critical moment and drilled the mounting bolt holes an eight inch off, but since the blade slot is only necessary for getting the blade on, I'm going to make use of this one until I machine one out of 1/2 inch.


----------

